# Just visiting



## running late (Jul 30, 2015)

Hi, everyone! I have been here before. Coping with Infidelity was the forum that brought me here, at the time. Now, I am here for the Life after Divorce forum. I have been divorced for a little over two years and just wanted to see how others have dealt with moving forward. I am in a good place, now. New job, new apartment, new life. I have spent the past two years bettering myself and I intend to make good choices, from here on.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

